# is anybody picking yall hitchhikers up in the plague?



## CouchPunx

Sitting at a truck stop (i have a ride, not hitchhiking) and wondering how hitchhikers are faring with all the quarantine bullshit. Seems like a lot of people are extra nice to me with my pack, but also id imagine people dont want anybody in the car with them.


----------



## ScatteredCrowBones

It seems like its bringing out both sides in folks. I've been hitching for 3 days in TN making incredibly slow progress. Waiting hours longer for rides than I usually do. But also have gotten two 10's and someone kicked down a 20 today *not even flying a sign just thumbing on the onramp* feeling sorry for me being on the road right now. Def better to be riding freight or rubber tramping in this climate of fear


----------



## Deleted member 24782

Just talked with a hitchiker/train rider named Jace here in Winnemucca, hes been stuck here for 3 days with no rides, heading EBD. Though I've seen him around and he doesn't seemed to be trying all that hard to get a a ride. I offered him a ride to Elko if he's still here Saturday.


----------



## Coywolf

I just picked up a wingnut outta Sedona to flagstaff, he was headed to Durango and said he was not having any problems.

Tried to shake my hand, and I said 'naw man, corona virus and all' he went for the elbow bump! 🤣🤣


----------



## Tony Pro

Monitoring this thread. My workplace closed down today and home is the last place I want to be. I want to bug out to the desert, either NM or UT. Which would be easier to hitch to, I wonder?


----------



## void gaze

The virus is probably airborne so people should really not be riding in a car together unless they live together or are partners or something. I know it sounds insane but that’s where we’re at. Modernity is blowing up in all our faces and the planet is turning into a giant Petri dish. It doesn’t jive with people’s instincts because it’s a black swan type event. In a way it’s like climate change sped up 100x where everyone who’s super knowledgeable is explaining what’s about to happen and what we need to do, but a lot of people just assume nothings going to happen because they don’t see it happening around them yet. Be assured that nothing is normal now nor should it be. Nor should you.


----------



## CouchPunx

For sure. But also some of us are homeless and have no way to isolate or get to a safe place without the highways and rails. Shelters in place are not safe.


----------



## void gaze

Yep, it’s a literal catastrophe. One of the few upsides may be that squatting gets way easier. Homeless people have occupied a bunch of houses in LA. Govts May start putting ppl up in hotels which are all empty now


----------



## Sebe Bach

ive not been a traveler in a long while, but a coworker (we all just got layed off) who is more plugged into the scene, told me its rough out there. which sucks as hitting the road is such a great fall back to have. 

silver-lining is that those of us who have some experience of living on the street already are more likely to survive the economic depression that follows this than those who do not. analysts are saying that its going to be worse than the great depression! 30% unemployment and so on...


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

I picked up a hitchhiker just east of Austin and took him to Jennings Louisiana. Some people are still doing it. But I will say; He had sat at that on ramp for three entire days before I swooped him up. So it definitely ain't good times for the hitchhiker.


----------



## kriminalmisfit

the kids i've picked up headed up I5 were having a real hard time


----------



## blank

void gaze said:


> Govts May start putting ppl up in hotels which are all empty now


From the information I've been privy to, hotels are more likely going to be used to quarantine people who pop positive, the homeless are pretty much being disregarded as far as I can tell. Couple people I know involved with shelters are saying there is no protective equipment at all so they're basically just virus incubation chambers. I would have serious reservations about going anywhere near one.


----------



## Beegod Santana

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> He had sat at that on ramp for three entire days before I swooped him up.



I mean, I'm sure the plague ain't helping, but that's always been my experience in Texas. Either you get a ride in a half hr or it takes 3 days.


----------



## Bushpig

Beegod Santana said:


> I mean, I'm sure the plague ain't helping, but that's always been my experience in Texas. Either you get a ride in a half hr or it takes 3 days.


I remember getting stuck and spending ages in Amarillo back in late 2011. I almost resorted to train hopping (with no knowledge or experience AT ALL) because there was a yard in sight. A truck stopped right before I broke down. I would have probably killed my dumb ass if I tried.


----------



## Bushpig

Hank602 said:


> I’m getting ready to hit the road and I wanna ask everyone how things are playing out, I have a feeling people are having even more of a hard time wanting to pick up a “stranger” I had the opportunity to pick up a really nice guy outside of Phoenix coming from up north. He was surprised I even stopped... he began to tell me that he was harassed by the local police even more then normal, he emphasize that the police are looking for hitchhikers even more then normal.. has anyone had the same experience?


I hope you see this. I'm not posting in that other thread. In fact, a mod should delete it. 

Anyways, there are rides out there. It doesn't seem to be any worse for me. I'm currently traveling. Yesterday (5-5-20) I got 5 rides. Picked up on the interstate even. Honestly, I did better than back in 2013 when I traveled last. 

I'm just outside Cincinnati now, trying to meet up with a stp member. I finally found a place to sleep and now I'm wide awake. Fuck this.


----------



## SammiePa

CouchPunx said:


> Sitting at a truck stop (i have a ride, not hitchhiking) and wondering how hitchhikers are faring with all the quarantine bullshit. Seems like a lot of people are extra nice to me with my pack, but also id imagine people dont want anybody in the car with them.


Thanks for asking this. Was wondering myself.


----------



## Napalm1988

I've been trying to hitch north outa of nyc. No luck. I even took the metro north a couple stops up to get away from the city. And nothing. Can only stand on the off ramp for so long till u gotta go back to flying for beer/food money.


----------



## Bushpig

Napalm1988 said:


> I've been trying to hitch north outa of nyc. No luck. I even took the metro north a couple stops up to get away from the city. And nothing. Can only stand on the off ramp for so long till u gotta go back to flying for beer/food money.


Walk. I get rides way quicker when I'm actually walking the side of the road.


----------



## 00SPART00

If you all are ever stuck in NYC heading out towards middle town up north is good for rides atleast it was years ago alot of kind people. Very nice area.
Hmmm 
Ob piously dont use turnpikes 
Get hassled by police 
It's completely illegal like an automatic arrest.
Our towards 70 I guess is where you wanna get


----------



## FreeCrow

Man, I'm thinkin if I'm gonna get anywhere I'm gonna have to find something that aint hitching. Anyone driving thru NM? I'm Covid negative. Got a test result sheet that says so in my ruck. Also got a real bad hankering to get the fuck on from Duke City. People are dicks and you can't go home again.


----------



## Comedy

Hitchhiking in my experience lately has been an absolute calamity in comparison to pre-COVID.... 

That also goes for gas station theatre acts... Very recently at a gas station I was asking someone for a ride and they ran as if I was a rabid raccoon.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix

Napalm1988 said:


> I've been trying to hitch north outa of nyc. No luck. I even took the metro north a couple stops up to get away from the city. And nothing. Can only stand on the off ramp for so long till u gotta go back to flying for beer/food money.


Where you trying to go? The whole New York City area is notorious for being shit to get out of. best bet is to probably take the Metro-North as far as you can, to the end of the line in the direction you're going. Maybe even come back, take the China bus to Boston or Albany, whichever one is closer to your destination


----------

